# Happy B-Day Rick and caldigs!!



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

May it be your best birthdays yet!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks E I thought I was going to have to get all my B day wishes from Face Book [8D] I like to let birthdays pass quick so i dont have to think about it []


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope both of you have a Great Day[]--And Happy Digging[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy birthday Guys!! and have many more!!


----------



## AlexD (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you both! How does it feel to be so old Sickster?

 PD


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 20, 2013)

H-B Rick! BTW, just remember that you've still got a long ways to catch me[] I think that sometimes I feel as old  as the dirt that we dig in. Feeling pretty good these days though. A good dump or a privy would probably do the heart good for the both of us. Might even find a few good bottles while we're at it. Savor the birthdays. Remember that they only come once a year and no matter what you may think, the world (not to mention the Bottle Forum) would be a pretty dull place without Sick Rick around. Have a GOOD one!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Guys!

 Here's hoping you both fiend some really great treasures, new adventures and crazy times with friends and family!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both! How does it feel to be so old Sickster?
> 
> PD


 
 I'm not sure I will call you tomorrow and ask you. Bhahah![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Staunton Dan your the man []

 We have some upcoming digs, a few we have to wait till fall (owners request) and that brickliner we finish sat. Its been lean on the glass for us to. Soon a good one will pop. Wait and see


----------



## tftfan (Aug 20, 2013)

[]


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, SickRick and Caldigs!  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks to you guys who wished me a happy Bday!  I had a great 32nd birthday.

 Oh yeah I FORGOT HAPPY B DAY CALDIGS []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2013)

ONE LAST THING.


----------



## glass man (Aug 21, 2013)

HOPE BIT WAS A WONDERFUL HAPPY BIRTHDAY..YA'LL!! 

 Have enjoyed looking at the picture this month  you have in the Bottle CALENDAR Rick!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> HOPE BIT WAS A WONDERFUL HAPPY BIRTHDAY..YA'LL!!
> 
> Have enjoyed looking at the picture this month  you have in the Bottle CALENDAR Rick!!


 
 Thanks G man

 Yeah the calendar is a keeper for sure. Awesome job


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday guys hope yall had a great one.
   Bill


----------



## towhead (Aug 21, 2013)

You're HOW OLD?????!!!!!!  Well Happy Birthday anyway!  Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> You're HOW OLD?????!!!!!!  Well Happy Birthday anyway!  Julie


 
 I'm 54  years old.  Mentally humm  thats a toss up[]


----------



## nmozeko (Aug 21, 2013)

happy birthday Rick, it was good to dig witcha!


----------



## idigjars (Aug 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nmozeko
> 
> happy birthday Rick, it was good to dig witcha!


 

 Yeah it was fun. Thanks for the spot []




 Thanks to everyone who wished me a happy Birthday. and for those of you who didn't well,your going to helll [] Praise god praise the lord


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Slick Rick. Happy Birthday you nut. Hope I get the reprieve from hell now.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Slick Rick. Happy Birthday you nut. Hope I get the reprieve from hell now.


 
 LOl yeah me to

 Thanks []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry I missed this Rick,and you also Caldigs Happy belated Birthday guys!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Sorry I missed this Rick,and you also Caldigs Happy belated Birthday guys!!


 
 Thanks !!! 

 That's ok  Steve  better late then never having the decency to say happy Birthday to your fellow bottle digging brothers/SISTERS.[8D] I like to hammer thats the way I roll.[] Time to go play the 2 word game


----------



## Dugout (Aug 24, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday You Guys!  I hope it was a good one!


----------



## peejrey (Aug 26, 2013)

Better late than never, Happy birthday you guys!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Renee and Peej


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Aug 27, 2013)

Happy BELATED guys!!!!! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Wendy ---Its over thank god []


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe it's not, you're still getting birthday wishes.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 31, 2013)

Happy belated to the both of you ~
 I've been missing out on all the fun around here...
 Hope you both had lots and lots of birthday fun ~


----------

